# VANCOUVER | Amazon Development Centre - The Post | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The third Amazon building in Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

What was the former use of that building?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Vancouver Main Post Office.




4 more pics I forgot to post yesterday.

IMG_4838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...ost-m-s-quadreal-mcm-partnership.26554/page-4


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazon Development Centre/The Post | ?m | ?s | QuadReal | MCM Partnership


The only way to now is up.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazon Development Centre/The Post | ?m | ?s | QuadReal | MCM Partnership


The only way to now is up.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazon Development Centre/The Post | ?m | ?s | QuadReal | MCM Partnership


September 30:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazon Development Centre/The Post | ?m | ?s | QuadReal | MCM Partnership


September 30:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------

